# Wed. night meet up.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

hey guys and gals, do ya'll want to meet up wed. night? i can see if the clubhouse is open or we can try to go somewhere.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just about to ask the same question. How bout Ards Cricket Shack? Beer and crickets,ya can't go wrong there:letsdrink Whatever YOU decide is fine by me. Can I bring the cup? I know you want to touch it and i'll give ya a little discount.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

When are we going to do a Wednesday night crawfish boil? Anybody seen any bugs yet?


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

:letsdrink Tell me when and where, and what to bring and i am there. I have a buddy that is a new forum member that wants to go too. I might even talk Nicole into coming again.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Mudbugs!:hungry Now your talkin Hal. I knew we kept ya around for some reason. Seems like Island Cove would be the logical place to have our milk and cookies meeting and major discussion about world events and such. All in favor say yeah or Hell Yea!:letsdrink


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

works for me Scott........oh, I was supposed to say Yea!:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I know I haven't been to a get together in Pensacola but if you had them closer to downtown instead of the west side some of us Santa Rosans might attend. Just seems a little more centralized. I attended several get togethers in the Milton/Pace area and enjoyed them but the west side is a little far for me unless you have a spare room. Just my thoughts.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we had them downtown for 3 years.......Island Cove is a mile and a half from downtown........


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I think I might mosey that way Captain!

Been a couple weeks for me.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in as well....mudbugs sound great, I can check to see if navarre seafood has any, unless someone has a connection to get them on the cheap. by the way where is island cove and what time are ya'll meetin':letsdrink


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I can probably stop in for a bit this evening.

Clay, let me know if you will go... I can bring your tournament shirt.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i got the club house for tonight if ya'll want to meet up around 5:30 or 6pm. no boil tonight, maybe we can do that on a friday or sat. night sometime.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

litecatch, can you give directions to the clubhouse?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, lets say you are at Outcast buying some cool fishing tackle. when you leave take a left and head towards the Bayou Chico bridge. before you go over the bridge take the last left you can before you get on the bridge. Island Cove is about 1000 yards down on the right.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks...now I have an excuse to go to Outcast, man I love that place. Is it just me or is Barrancas the greatest street in north florida, I mean almost every thing a guy needs can be had on that road!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds Good!!! Wow! The Sun just showed up! I thought about calling you to get some Oysters the other day!


----------

